# Tosin Abasi custom 8 string guitar, completed!



## TheIllustratedLuthier (May 18, 2007)

Here's the finished product. 

30" scale
1 pc Swamp Ash body
flame claro walnut top with black maple veneer
7 piece wenge / bloodwood / black maple veneer / flame maple neck
acrylized birdseye maple fingerboard
ebony headcap, ebony knobs
q Tuner bl5 (neck) and lundgren M8 (bridge)
hipshot strings-through bridge
sperzel locking tuners
black corian nut
neutrik locking 1/4" output jack
tung oil finish























Hope he likes it!


----------



## Shawn (May 18, 2007)

Damn, that is beautiful. Although, the shape of the body isn't my thing, it looks awesome, nicely built!


----------



## Michael (May 18, 2007)

Looks pretty nice.  

30" - It's times like this when I just hate having short podgy fingers.


----------



## playstopause (May 18, 2007)

Quite an instrument!
I wonder why the single cutaway, not my type of body shape... But still a work of art. Woods are gorgeous.


----------



## dpm (May 18, 2007)

What's the verdict on the Q-Tuner?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 18, 2007)

That neck is crazy looking


----------



## TomAwesome (May 18, 2007)

That looks like it turned out great! How's that Q-Tuner?


----------



## Durero (May 18, 2007)

Yeah gorgeous woods! Nice work!


----------



## kruneh (May 19, 2007)

Even though the shape needs some time to get used to, it´s a piece of art, looks absolutely fantastic! Truly great work again.
What´s up with the fretboard at fret 24?


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 19, 2007)

Thats what Ive been wondering throughout. Why the little angle on the fretboard end?


----------



## Apophis (May 19, 2007)

Another incredible design in the ERG world


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 19, 2007)

What are the benefits of the acrylised fretboard?


----------



## dpm (May 19, 2007)

It's 100% sealed through the wood so shouldn't stain like bare maple. It also won't absorb and release moisture like an unfinished or basic oiled board will, so it's stable.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (May 19, 2007)

Correct. Also, it keeps the board from getting too dirty, and shines up nicely. The q-tuner sounds great, it's a great contrast to the lundgren. Clean it sounds crystal clear, and distorted it gives a nice low end feel that keeps the lundgren from overpowering the highs. It's an all around great combo that covers a wide spectrum of satisfying sounds. 

I know a lot of people aren't crazy about the shape, but it's based off a Fodera bass style that Tosin really liked. I modified it a bit and it definately took some time for me to get used to it, but now I really like it. I think it's great, it's different (which is what the custom guitar community needs) and practical, and it's custom built to my client's exact specifications, which is what I strive for.


----------



## skinhead (May 19, 2007)

It's not my cup of tea but the woods selection it's amazing!


----------



## Xplora (May 20, 2007)

I absolutely love that flamed maple neck. Confirms ideas I've had


----------



## darren (May 20, 2007)

How does one go about "acrylizing" maple?


----------



## dpm (May 20, 2007)

One buys it from people such as Larry Davis at Gallery Hardwood. The acrylising process involves forcing resin deep into the wood in a pressure chamber kind of dealy.


----------



## lidlbodybags (May 20, 2007)

superb


----------



## Pauly (May 20, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Damn, that is beautiful. Although, the shape of the body isn't my thing, it looks awesome, nicely built!



+1

30" is just too much for me sadly.


----------



## Battle-axe (May 20, 2007)

The body shape ain't my thing but that looks incredible!!! Beautiful woods!


----------



## bostjan (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures! I'm surprised with rare earth magnets, the q-tuner's aren't more brittle sounding. I didn't know they made an eight-string pickup.


----------



## ultimeus (May 21, 2007)

astonishing guitar, shape is a little strange for me.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 22, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Thanks for the pictures! I'm surprised with rare earth magnets, the q-tuner's aren't more brittle sounding. I didn't know they made an eight-string pickup.



Its actually a bass pickup. I talked to tosin about this guitar the other day and he says he has no idea whats going to happen with it because its so weird compared to his regular 7s.


----------



## bostjan (May 22, 2007)

xwmucradiox said:


> Its actually a bass pickup. I talked to tosin about this guitar the other day and he says he has no idea whats going to happen with it because its so weird compared to his regular 7s.



Ahh, I see! I wonder how the regular guitar pickups are voices in comparison, then.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 22, 2007)

looks pretty damn good, only thing i didnt like was where the neck bolts on, looks pretty uncomfortable, might just be the pics though, reguardless, great job


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 22, 2007)

If you play with your thumb over the neck maybe but if you keep your thumb on the bottom of the neck youd probably be fine.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (May 22, 2007)

it's much easier to play when it's strapped on, for that purpose. There's definitely 24 fret access, but you need to get used to holding the neck differently.


----------



## Ryan (May 23, 2007)

WOW

That looks so awesome. I was wondering when someone was gonna try out those Q-tuners.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (May 26, 2007)

Just wanted to post Tosin's response to getting the guitar, as it made my weekend. 

"Hey dude!
I got the guitar around 7:30pm last night (after some phone tag with UPS....)
I've got to say it plays and sounds like a fucking dream! I can't
believe how good your craftsmanship is ( imagine how good you'll be 10
years from now?!)

The M8 is the best sounding high output pickup ever ! The Q-tuner is
really cool but the output is dramtically lower than the m8 (did you
get the Super High-z pickup?) I really like it's character either way
(it's completely un-coloured sonically) The neck is super fast ( makes
my UV777's seem like a basball bat hahaha)

I'm serious impressed and elated. I can't thank you enough, and i'm
allready thinking about the next one!"

I especially like his comparison to the Ibanez :}


----------



## bulb (May 31, 2007)

nice!!
yeah jesse man you need to patent your neck design or something cuz it seriously just feels like a 7 string neck, so easy to play and so smoov, i lurb it!

and yeah your craftsmanship is top notch, my new guitarist jake played mine and said that your guitars seemed to be "made with so much love" and "built so well" that he isnt even considering a blackmachine anymore (no disrespect to blackmachines tho, i played pin's 6's and they were amazing, but i like illustrateds more haha)


----------



## Drew (May 31, 2007)

dpm said:


> It's 100% sealed through the wood so shouldn't stain like bare maple. It also won't absorb and release moisture like an unfinished or basic oiled board will, so it's stable.



I remember you preaching the advantages of this stuff to me a while back, and I'm still intrigued.


----------



## cvinos (Jun 1, 2007)

Amazing guitar! I'd really like to know how it plays and sounds in this configuration with these pickups.

To me it looks cool, kinda like a whale


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks cvinos, I'll call it fudgey. Fudgey the whale. 
Thanks Bulb! I'll have to send you some pictures soon of a new bolt on style I'm doing. I created it to be more durable than any typical screw or bolt method, and as low profile as possible with absolutely no heel, PRS-ishs but not PRS price! Oh snap!


----------



## bulb (Jun 6, 2007)

oh damn that sounds awesome, im already planning out my next 8 string (possibly fan fretted cuz i played my bassist's fanned dingwall and was VERY impressed)
and my new guitarist jake has been having a love affair with the current 8, and is now saving up for his own illustrated!


----------



## srouth1960 (Jul 12, 2011)

Pic of the guitar with Tosin & my son.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jul 12, 2011)

I still can't tell if that's the fugliest or awesome-est guitars I've seen. 

Definitely very cool though


----------



## JamesM (Jul 12, 2011)

Superbump...

But I love that guitar. It's so ugly that it's sexy.


----------

